# Selling My Car



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

1996 Land Rover Discovery. Full service history including a service I did two months ago (5,500 dhs). It's too big of a car for me, I am going to get something smaller.
Stock Standard car, except for a 10 stacker CD changer. Costs 85dhs to fill up at the gas station. 

12,000dhs ono.

PM me if you are interested.

Cheers, Alli


----------

